# تاملات كتابيه متجدد



## sparrow (24 أبريل 2012)

*دا كتاب اسمه متأصلون في محبه الله ( تاملات كتابيه لمن يسيرون مسيره التعافي والنضوج ) تاليف ديل وجوانيتا رايان ترجمه د اوسم وصفي 
**يارب يكون سبب بركه للكل*
**********************
*

*الله يسير معي في الاوديه*​
*(ان سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي)*

*في بعض الاحيان تاخذنا رحله التعافي الي وادي ظل الموت , انه وادي مخيف . في مثل هذه الاوقات نحتاج الي ان نسمع وعد الله انه سوف يكون معنا فهذا يصنع فرقا كبيرا . ليس ان المخاوف سوف تتلاشي في لحظة . عادة ما لا يحدث هذا لكننا نختبر المخاوف بطريقه مختلفه عندما لا نكون بمفردنا . عندما نكون بمفردنا تكون المخاوف في مركز افكارنا ومشاعرنا وتستنزف كل طاقتنا النفسيه ولكن عندما يشاركنا احد الرحله لا يكون للخوف نفس التاثير علينا . *
*لقد اعطي الله وعدا محددا جدا لنا عندما نواجه اصعب صراعات الحياه , وعد ان يكون الله معنا من الصعب ان نقول كيف يعلن الله عن حضوره فخبراتنا الذاتيه لحضور الله تتفاوت مطلقا  , في بعض الاحيان يستخدم الله صديقا او مشرف علاج او مشير او شخص في مجموعه مسانده يتكلم الينا بطرق تساعدنا ان نتذكر اننا لسنا وحدنا . احيانا يعطينا الله سلاما لا يحتاج الي اي كلمات *
*الحقيقه الهامة هي ان الله معنا . الله لا ياتي ويذهب ليس اننا عندما نشعر بحضوره يكون قد اتي وعندما لا نشعر بهذا الحضور يكون قد ذهب الله معنا ولا يتركنا نحن الذين قد نختبر هذا احيانا وقد لا نختبره الله يسير معنا حتي في اعمق الاوديه 
*

*يارب انني اسير الان في وادي صعب *
*احيانا اظن ان قلبي سوف ينفجر من الخوف *
*ذكرني بحضورك *
*احيانا ادرك انك موجود *
*واحيانا اكاد اكون متاكد انك تركتني !*
*هل انت بالفعل هذا ؟ *
*من فضلك سر بجانبي *
*احتاج الي حمايتك *
*احتاج الي محبتك *
 *[FONT=&quot]امين *​​[/FONT]


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

> *  الله لا ياتي ويذهب** ليس اننا عندما نشعر بحضوره يكون قد اتي وعندما لا  نشعر بهذا الحضور يكون قد ذهب الله معنا ولا يتركنا نحن الذين قد نختبر هذا  احيانا وقد لا نختبره الله يسير معنا حتي في اعمق الاوديه *


بالفعل الله دائما بالجوار
ولكننا نحن من نتركه ونبعد عندما ناخد ما نريده
ولكن عندما نحتاج اليه نعود ونطلبه
ورغم ذلك يظل بحنان الاب يطبطب علينا ويفعل الصالح لاجلنا
فهذا هو الحب العظيم الذي لا يوجد مثله ابدا في الكون


موضوع مميزه يا قمري
واكيد متابعه


----------



## sparrow (24 أبريل 2012)

*الله يسير معي في عمق الهاويه*
​ *(ان صعدت الي السموات فانت هناك وان فرشت في الهاويه فها انت) *

*احيانا نشعر ان الحياه اصبحت مثل الجحيم . كما لو كنت انتقلنا للحياه في النار . احيانا الظلمة تغشانا تماما ونشعر بالالم لدرجة اننا لا نتصور اننا سوف نشعر بالسلام مرة اخري . في اوقات نشعر وكاننا فرشنا سريرنا في الهاويه اي المكان الذي هجره الله وادار ظهره عنه *
*لكن كاتب المزمور يقول (ان فرشت في الهاويه فها انت) في الرحله التي نحن نسير فيها لا يوجد مكان لا يستطيع الله ان يصل الينا فيه ,لا يوجد مكان يمكن ان يهجرنا الله فيه , صحيح ان رحلتنا ربما تكون صعبه ومؤلمة لكن خطوط المعونه التي يمدها الله لنا لا تغلق ولا تنقطع ,,  الله معنا *
*ان كان الله معنا فنحن نستطيع ان نسير خلال هذه الاوقات المظلمة في التعافي التي تشبه الجحيم *
*ان كان الله معنا فنحن نستطيع ان نتمسك ونتشبث خلال الاوقات التي نشعر فيها بالصعود وعدم الاستقرار في مسيره تعافينا *

*مهما يكن مكاني يارب *
*فانت معي *
*ان كنت اليوم مرتفعا *
*فانت هناك *
*وان كنت في الحضيض *
*فانت لا تزال معي *
*حتي وان وصلت الي قاع الهاويه السفلي *
*فانت ايضا لا تزال قادرا ان تاتي الي هناك *
*اشكرك*
*حضورك هو شعاع الرجاء بالنسبه لي *
*في الاوقات المظلمة من رحله تعافي *
*امين *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2012)

راااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك تاسونى
متابع .......


----------



## sparrow (26 أبريل 2012)

*ان نستمر ونثابر*​*(ليس اني قد نلت او صرت كاملا ولكني اسعي لعلي ادرك الذي لاجله ادركني ايضا المسيح يسوع)*

*في بعض الايام تكون الرغبه في اتمام التعافي رغبه عامره انها فكرة جذابه فكرة الراحه والانتهاء من العمل فكره جيده لذلك لسان حال اغلبنا هو هذه الصلاه : من فضلك يارب اريد ان انتهي من التعافي اليوم !*
*لكننا قد تعلمنا اننا لسنا متحكمين تماما في عمليه التعافي الخاصه بنا وتعلمنا شيئا ايضا عن خطر الشعور بالرضا المزيف فهو يقودنا الي الانكار وبالتالي الي الانتكاس لا توجد لحظة في حياتنا اخطر من اللحظة التي فيها نكون مقتنعين اننا علي ما يرام تماما *
*التعافي هو السعي للامام لاننا لم ننل او نصر كاملين بعد . التعافي الخاص بالغد لا يمكن عمله اليوم , لا يمكن ان نختصر الطريق , وتعافي الامس بالرغم من انه قد غير حياتنا واغناها الا ان هناك خطوة تعافي جديدة اليوم وتعافي اليوم يصلح لليوم فقط *
*** ان عمليه التعافي تعيد تنظيم حياتنا بطرق اساسيه جدا*
**لقد تعلمنا من قبل الا نتكلم , لكننا في التعافي تعلمنا ان نتكلم وعندما نتكلم نقول الصدق*
**لقد تعلمنا من قبل الا نشعر لكننا في التعافي تعلمنا ان نشعر ونعترف بمشاعرنا 
***لقد تعلمنا من قبل الا نحتاج الاخرين مطلقا او ان نعتمد عليهم بصورة مرضيه مبالغ فيها لكننا في التعافي تعلمنا ان نحتاج للخرين بطرق طبيعيه وصحيه *
*هذه تغييرات مهمه حدثت في حياتنا لكنها ليست ثابته بل يمكن في اي وقت ان تحدث لنا انتكاسات يمكن ان نعود مرة اخري للصمت وعدم التعبير يمكن ان نعود للتبلد الشعوري وللعلاقات غير الصحيه , التعافي هو طريقه جديدة للحياه نثابر ونستمر فيها كل يوم للامام لئلا نعود للخلف , انها الممارسة اليومية لمبادي التعافي التي تمكنا من الاستمرار في الشفاء والنمو والتغيير

**يارب لقد اتيت بي من بعيد*​*الي هذا المكان من الشفاء والنمو . اشكرك *
*انا ممتن لكل ما حصلت عليه حتي الان *
*لكنني اريد ان استمر واثابر*
*اريد ان استكمل النمو والتعلم *
*ساعدني ان اثابر واسعي للامام *
*ساعدني ان اعمل تعافي اليوم , اليوم *
*ساعدني ان اسعي نحوك *
*احصرني في محبتك *
*امين *​


----------



## sparrow (26 أبريل 2012)

*ان نتحرر*​*(ثم صرخوا الي الرب في ضيقهم فخلصهم من شدائدهم اخرجهم من الظلمة وظلال الموت وقطع قيودهم فليحمدوا الرب علي حكمته وعجائبه لبني ادم لانه كسر مصاريع نحاس وقطع عوارض حديد)*

*الادمانات والسلوكيات القهريه هي نوع من القيود  , الذكريات المؤلمة هي ايضا مثل سلاسل حديديه تقيدنا نحاول بكل قوه لكي نتغير ولكن في مرات كلما حاولنا اكثر كلما زاد القيد ضيقا واحكاما يبدا التعافي عندما ندرك ان القيد اقوي منا واننا لا نملك القوة الكافيه لكسر هذه القيود فاما ان نجد قوه اعظم منا تكسر لنا قيودنا او نظل في هذه القيود*
*كثير من الناس يضطربون من فكرة الاقرار بالعجز . اننا نريد ان نكون اقوياء واكفاء ومعتمدين علي انفسنا كما اننا حاولنا ايضا ان نبحث عن اشخاص ينقذوننا مما نحن فيه وادت محاولاتهم لانقاذنا الي زيادة شعورنا بالعار والاهانه وكراهيه النفس لماذا اذا نرحب بالله الذي ينقذ ؟ الن يشعرنا الله ايضا بالعار ؟ *
*اول ما تلاحظ في هذا النص السابق ان تدخل الله للانقاذ لا ياتي الا استجابه لطلب . اننا نعبد الها اعتماديا , الله غير متورط في سلوكياتنا القهريه الله لن ينقذنا بطرق تزيد من احساسنا بالعار الله يعلم اننا يجب ان نكون اولا مستعدين لقبول المساعدة وان نصرخ طالبين تلك المساعدة قبل ان يمد لنا يد المساعدة *
*لاحظ ايضا في هذا النص ان الله هو صاحب المحبه التي لا تسقط ولا تفشل انه القوة العظمي بالنسبه لنا كثيرون منا تصوروا الله في صورة المنتقم المعاقب والمسئ ان كانت هذه هي الصور التي في اذهاننا عن الله فانه من المرعب ان نسقط عاجزين ولا قوة بين يدي اله مثل هذا لاننا عندئذ سوف نظن ان كل قوة الله سوف تستخدم ضدنا ولكن اله المحبه ليس الها منتقما او معاقبا او مسيئا انه اله المحبه المسئوله اله المحبه الحازمة هذا هو نوع المحبه الذي لا يفشل الله ليس علينا الله معنا 
**التعافي هو ان نتحرر بمحبه الله القويه الحازمة *

*يارب*​*عندما جئتك بعجزي توقعت ان تزيد من شعوري بعاري *
*وكراهيه نفسي *
*لكنك اله المحبه التي لا تفشل*
*توقعت ان تستخدم قوتك ضدي *
*ولكني عندما دعوتك اتيت *
*حطمت المصاريع وسحقت العوارض وكسرت القيود *
*انك تقودني للخروج من الظلام والبؤس العميق *
*الي ضوء النهار *
*اشكرك *
*امين *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أبريل 2012)

> يارب لقد اتيت بي من بعيد
> الي هذا المكان من الشفاء والنمو . اشكرك
> انا ممتن لكل ما حصلت عليه حتي الان
> لكنني اريد ان استمر واثابر
> ...


رائع جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك..
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2012)

> *يارب*​*عندما جئتك بعجزي توقعت ان تزيد من شعوري بعاري *
> *وكراهيه نفسي *
> *لكنك اله المحبه التي لا تفشل*
> *توقعت ان تستخدم قوتك ضدي *
> ...


نعم يا رب مااعظم محبتك لي انا الانسان الخاطئ
بالرغم من اثامي الكثيره الا انك يا الهي الحنون
تنسي كل ما فعلته وتطرحه في بحر النسيان
عندما ارجع اليك ندمان وبقلب تائب طالبا الغفران

جميله جدا الاجزاء يا قمري
متابعه


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2012)

*دعوة تعبر عن الاحترام *​ *(هانذا واقف علي الباب واقرع ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشي معه وهو معي )**

بعض الناس يدخلون دون ان يقرعوا علي الباب هذا امر يحدث كثيرا وحدث لنا ,لم تكن حدودنا محترمة دائما من جانب من هم حولنا ونتيجة لذلك بنينا حولنا دفاعات قويه ,ابوابنا عليها اقفال متعددة بحيث يمكننا اذا احتجنا ان نضع مزاليج وترابيس ونقفل الباب سكه وسكتين ونسد الباب بامان تام 
عندما نبدا عمليه الشفاء نبدا في تجربه جديدة مثيرة وهي ان نرخي دفاعاتنا قليلا ونبدا في فتح القفل واحده واحدة  , اكبر شئ يساعدنا في هذه العمليه هو ان تكون لنا علاقات صحيه مع اشخاص يحترمون حدودنا اشخاص يقرعون علي الباب وينتظرون الاجابه بصبر اشخاص لا يقتحموننا لذلك فان صورة يسوع في هذه الفقرة هي بمثابه اخبار مفرحه بالنسبه لنا
يسوع واقف علي الباب ويقرع هذه دعوه خالصه, الله لا يقتحم ,الله لا يطالب ,الله لا يناور ولكنه بلطف ولكن بمثابره يظل يقرع ,انه يقول هانذا احب ان اقضي وقتا معك 
**التعافي هو عمليه من تعلم الثقه بالله مرة اخري الثقه تنمو ببطء لا يمكننا نثق مرة واحده ولكن ربما اليوم نستطيع ان نرهف السمع لعلنا نسمع قرعه واحدة علي ابواب قلوبنا , ربما غدا نستطيع ان نقول : من علي الباب ؟ ثم مع استمرار الله في القرع ربما ياتي يوم نفتح ونجلس علي مائده واحدة مع الله ونستمتع بحضوره المحب **
يارب *​* شكرا لك علي القرع علي باب قلبي
اشكرك لانك تحترم حدودي 
واشكرك لانك لا تياس من الاستمرار في القرع علي باب قلبي 
سوف اخذ وقت لكي ارد عليك 
لان ابوابي عليها اقفال كثيرة 
اعطني اليوم الشجاعه 
ان افتح ابواب قلبي وعقلي 
وحياتي 
لك 
[FONT=&quot]امين  *​​[/FONT]


----------



## sparrow (28 أبريل 2012)

*دعوة للغفران *​ *(هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج ان كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف)*

*هناك ثلاثه طرق شائعه جداا وفاشله جداا في التعامل مع سقطاتنا وخطايانا :*
*الطريقه الاولي : هي الانكار وذلك عندما نقول لانفسنا ان كل الناس لديهم مشاكل اذا الامر غير مهم هذا المجهود للتغطيه والتعميه لا ينتج عنه اي شئ له قيمه *
*الطريقه الثانيه الفاشله : هي ان نلوم الاخرين علي ما حدث وهذه الطريقه لها اساليب ونسخ عديدة بدءا من الشيطان هو الذي جعلني افعل ذلك , ما انا الا نتيجة طبيعيه للبيئه التي عشت فيها , والي  جيناتي جعلتني افعل ذلك فنلوم الشيطان والبيئه والوراثه لكي لا نتحمل مسئوليتنا , ولا شئ مفيد ينتج من هذه الطريقه ايضا *
*اما الطريقه الثالثه الفاشله ايضا :  فهي اننا لا نوجه الهجوم واللوم للخارج علي الاخرين وانما نوجهه للداخل نحو انفسنا فنري انفسنا في صور مشوهه ونعتبر ان ما فعلناه لا يمكن ان يغتفر هذا ايضا لا يفيد *
*الله يدعونا الي طريق اخر الله يدعونا لان نتغير عن شكلنا , ولكي نتغير عن شكلنا ولكي نتغير وننمو نحتاج ان نواجه حقيقه افعالنا وتوجهاتنا نحتاج الي ان نفهم ان خطايانا حقيقيه وحمراء كالقرمز والدودي انها توجهات وافعال تستنزف دماء حياتنا وتدمرنا ولكنها ليست مستحيله الغفران . ان الانماط المدمرة المستنزفه المضره التي عشناها هي جزء حقيقي من حياتنا ولكنها قابله للتغيير . يمكن ان تتغير من الاحمر القاني الي الابيض الناصع لا يجب ان ندع الانكار او لوم الاخرين او الشعور بالعار يحبسنا مرة اخري في هذه الدائرة المفرغه المدمرة من هذه الانماط والسلوكيات نستطيع ان نصبح انقياء وصاحين وواعين وبيض كالثلج .. مغفور لنا 

* *يارب *
*حررني من الانكار *
*التظاهر يخنقني ويكاد يقتلني *
*يارب حررني من لوم الاخرين .. العار كسر قلبي فمرضت *
*يارب ساعدني ان اري الحقيقه .. حقيقه الانماط المضره *
*المدمرة التي اعيشها *
*ساعدني ان اقبل دعوتك للغفران والتغيير *
*سااعدني لكي اصبح ابيضا .. كالثلج *
*نقيا وطاهرا .. كصوف حمل وليد *
*امين *​


----------



## sparrow (28 أبريل 2012)

*دعوة للسكينه*​ *(لا تهتموا بشئ بل في كل شئ بالصلاه والدعاء كل حين مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدي الله وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم في المسيح يسوع)*

*يمكننا ان نستمر في محاولتنا ان نتحكم في انفسنا والاخرين ونظل قلقين ويمكننا ان نستسلم لله ونترك الامور في يده اننا قلقون لاننا نظن ان علينا ان نهتم بكل شئ وكل شخص اننا قلقون لاننا نؤمن اننا نستطيع ان نكون سعداء الا اذا حمينا وتحكمنا وسيطرنا علي الاشخاص الذين نحبهم وحللنا كل مشكلاتنا علي اكمل وجه نحن قلقون لان مشكلات الحياه دائما ما تكون اكبر من قدراتنا علي التحكم فيها لكننا نحاول التحكم فيها علي اي حال !*
*الله يدعونا لان نتوقف عن طريقتنا القلقه في الحياه لا ينبغي علينا ان نهتم بكل شئ وكل شخص يمكننا علي العكس ان نترك الله يهتم بنا يمكننا ان ناتي بقلوبنا القلقه وقوائمنا الطويله من الهموم الي الله . *
*ان التجاوب مع هذه الدعوة للاعتماد علي الله يتطلب الكثير منا . يتطلب اولا الاعتراف باننا لا نستطيع ان نفعل ما كنا نحاول ان نفعله اي ان نعترف بعجزنا , التجاوب مع دعوة الله للسكينه يتطلب منا ان نلجا الي الله وان نترك السيطرة والتحكم والقلق والخوف ونلقي كل الهموم علي عنايه الله *
*الله يدعونا الي السكينه ويقول يا عزيزي تخل عن قلقك هات هموم قلبك والقها علي 

* *يارب *
*انا قلق *
*واشعر بالذنب لاني قلق والمفروض ان اكون واثقا بك *
*واشعر بالقلق علي ذنبي هذا *
*واشعر بالذنب من اجل قلقي علي شعوري بالذنب وانت الغفور *
*النجده *.....!!!!! *يارب *
*اشعر بالغرق والفشل في كل ما افعله *
*احتاج للدعوة التي تدعوني بها الي الهدوء والسكينه *
*اتي اليك اليوم بهمومي ... يارب *
*واعترف اني لا املك القدرة علي حل هذه المشكلات*
*اعترف بقوتك انت *
*اسلم حياتي لقدرتك يارب *
*امين *​


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

*دعوة للتذكر *​ *(وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لاجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري)*

*ان الذين يسيرون مسيرة التعافي هم اشخاص لديهم ذكريات مؤلمة اننا نتذكر خسارتنا نتذكر الخطايا التي ارتكبناها نتذكر الخطايا التي ارتكبت في حقنا  , من الاجزاء الصعبه في عمليه التعافي ان نواجه هذه الذكريات وان نحزن وننوح عليها ثم نتصالح مع الحقيقه المؤلمة ولكن في بعض المرات تكون الذكريات المؤلمة قويه للدرجة التي نظن اننا لن نستطيع ان نري اي شئ في الحياه الا هذه الذكريات *
*(ذكري الالم) من الممكن ان تحصرنا وتستحوذ علينا في اوقات مثل هذه, نحتاج الي ذكريات اخري جديدة قويه يمكنها ان تتحدي سيادة الذكريات المؤلمة علي وعينا *
*يسوع يدعونا ان نستقبل في حياتنا ذكري جديدة مبهجه. ذكراه هو شخصيا يقول يسوع اصنعوا هذا لذكري كلوا الخبز واشربوا الكاس وتذكروا اني اعطيتكم حياتي لتكون بدلا عن حياتكم المجروحه اعطيتكم حياتي لاني احببتكم خذوا هذه *
*الذكري الجديدة اسمحوا لها ان تشكل الطريقه التي تفكرون بها في الحياه وفي وفي انفسكم  *
*هذا لا يعني ان ذكري محبه المسيح المضحيه سوف تمحو كل ذكري مؤلمة فنحن لا نزال نحتاج لان نواجه الذكريات المؤلمة وننوح عليها لكي نشفي ولكن الله يقدم لنا في يسوع ذكري قويه بما فيه الكفايه لكي تتنافس مع اقوي الذكريات المؤلمة لاحتلال وعينا يمكن لقبضه الذكريات القاتله التي امسك بوعينا وانتباهنا ان تنكسر بفعل الذكري الجديدة لمحبه الله  *
*يارب *
*ساعدني ان اتذكرك *
*ساعدني ان اجد مكانا *
*في عقلي وقلبي *
*لذكري محبتك لي *
*اريد ان اختزن في وعيي ذاكرة حب *
*لكي تكون اقوي الذكريات في عقلي *
*اريدها ان تكون الذكري *
*التي تشكلني *
*ساعدني ان اتذكر محبتك *
*واتذكرك  دائما *
*امين *​


----------

